# Cob Cottage Alpines 2014 Kidding Thread



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, so I decided to start a new one for all three of my girls. :sun: Since Chant's starting to show and I have a long history of not making threads for my last does due  :laugh:

Soooo.....First up is Hull's HJE Breath Of Fresh Air, aka "Brea" or *sometimes* Breja (Gaelic for beauty). She's my herd queen, and is due on March 24. 
Brea was kept as a dry yearling in 2011, since her owner wanted to take her to Nat'ls but didn't make it  She was bred to Hull's RWHT King Of Hearts in 2012, and kidded with twins (buck and doe) in May, 2013. I sold the buck (black ) to Golden Delta Alpines and retained the doe for my herd. That doe is Chant. :greengrin:
I really, really want a doe (black, please!!!) to retain, and I wouldn't be to disappointed if she had a buck, since I have someone who wants a buck kid out of her or Frosty. But does are much preferred   :thumbup:
Here's my most recent pic of Brea (thinking twins right now):



And THEN there's Hull's HJE Frosty Morning, aka "Frosty".
She's Brea's full sister and my best show doe.







She's due on April 1s, 2014. She was _*supposed*_ to kid a lot earlier, but, as usual, threw a kink in my plans. Hope for twin girls on this one! I really want to retain one :doh: She's bred to King as well.








I'm ecstatic to find out what color her does are! I got a single buck last time, and he was a broken, belted chocolate, so can't wait! 
Here's Frosty:



And lastly, there's Cob Cottage HKOH Enchanted, daughter of Brea and will be the full sister of her next kids. She's bred to a different buck, *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper, who tends to throw smooth foreudders and dairy character.  Can't wait!!!!


And here are the big boys, Hull's RWHT King Of Hearts and *B Hull's Sierra's Jasper!










​


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That first buck is beautiful  I like Brea too!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! King is a very, very nice buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! I'm soooooo excited (did I even have to say that?!)!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Only one month left for Brea!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Any updated pics of King?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see your kids! Good luck!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Little Bits-nope, nothing right now!
ArborGoats-thanks! I'm super excited!

And I felt kids kick on Brea today! Woohoo!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Only ten days left! I keep on meaning to get pics, but never do, LOL. 
Chant's udder is filling, and I'm really liking it so far!! Nice long teats, too, unlike her momma, who was hard to milk.
Oh yeah, and Brea's teats are stretching out this year.....thank goodness!! I clipped everybody's udders down, and have pics I'm trying to upload.

How many times have I said "trying to upload" in this thread? And how many times did I actually do it?
*Sigh* The odds are against me, my friends.

Updates soon! :lovey:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Give us some pics!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

10 days feels like 10 weeks! My doe should be due in 12 days so I'm really excited for babies! Post pics please! Lol


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Will do! Pics coming by Monday  
I promise, LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are the photos! The ones on this post are only Brea.
I felt more baby kicks today! Brea has also been very maternal, she's grinding her teeth and stretching a lot lately. She's not in labor yet (boooo!), but I think soon   :wahoo:

These pics aren't the best, but at least I got 'em!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's Frosty! I think she's going to go early again....her udder's much bigger than Brea's already!

I have some really good name ideas for her kids...maybe Joker for a buckling, since the sire is named King.
Anyone have any name ideas? I'm also looking for E names....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And lastly....Chant. She's getting such a pretty udder!! She isn't showing that much yet, so I'm thinking single, but I did feel baby bumps yesterday!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

They are such pretty girls! Good luck kidding


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! I can't wait!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see what we both get. I love Alpines, the little stinkers. Good luck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I so LOVE your goats!!!!!hlala: my Alpine is due any minute! Can't wait!! I love the colors they come out with!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! Me too  :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Pics coming tomorrow! I think Brea might be in early labor, her udder has filled some more. Maybe the big storm will help, LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Storms always help.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah! They always wait until you're either a) gone or going somewhere, or b) a big, dangerous, cold storm, LOL. We'll see! :laugh::greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

All mine kidded in nice weather, while I was there 
Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LBNP: That is NOT fair. :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^^Luckyyyyy!!! I wish mine did that! I mean, that's TOTALLY NOT FAIR! LOL!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow these goats are so beautiful! I love the colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!! Yeah, the colors are nice. The buck, King, throws beautiful colorings


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ugh...sorry, but it looks like no pics today  It's really windy and cloudy today, and since we have large amounts of grit flying around, I'm gonna wait. I'll try again tomorrow!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Brea kidded early this a.m. with a single HUGE 13.2 pound buckling. I have attached a pic of him at just a few minutes old, you are welcome to use it! It was a really hard birth, he was a breach, and I had to push him back in and pull his legs back. But momma and baby are doing well (Frosty is getting increasingly jealous, LOL!), and he is up and nursing.

I am thinking of naming him Cob Cottage HKOH Warrior, or maybe Masterpiece  He is sale pending.

He's a Lavendar Cou Clair W/Excessive Roaning & Black Trim. I haven't checked for wattles, but it looks like he doesn't have any 

Here you are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!  :stars:

Pic isn't working though


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ugh, let me see if I can fix it real quick.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Big baby! Been having a lot of those this year! Congrats, can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, what about now? :type:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He's a cutie! 

Just curious... why are you calling him a Lavender Cou Clair with roaning and black trim? He looks like a Broken Cou Blanc to me :shrug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

He does look like a Cou Blanc without much light, but his facial markings and rump are all dark brown, King's trademark coloring, along with all that roaning! 

And I do think he's a broken, but have to check under all that hair first, LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Glad the kidding ended well! Good work!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

All these alpine colorings and markings confuse me lol. What a big, handsome guy!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> All these alpine colorings and markings confuse me lol. What a big, handsome guy!


I have Alpines and the colour and marking names confuse me too! Off to do some research.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha! Yeah, they did with me as well, until a friend helped me out.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And thank you!!   I'm very happy


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ugh....A long absence. I'm sorry, guys. Here's the story:

Okay, so as I have not yet shared this with y'all on TGS, Frosty kidded two days early with trips. The first two were still born, I was there start to finish. They all came out correctly, no problems, but they were just dead, no heartbeat or anything. I rubbed them, dried them, and all that, but they were just gone. They were both fully formed. The only kid who made it was a buckling, pure black!









The little buckling, who I have named Black Ice, is weak. At first, he would drink just a little. I thought, okay, no big deal, he'll get stronger. Now, at almost four days, he hasn't gotten any better. He hardly eats, and when he does he'll only drink for a few seconds, at best. I gave him an assorted selection of Vits and minerals, but they didn't help. I finally tried putting him on his dam, but he wouldn't even touch her teat. I'm thinking about tubing him, do y'all have any ideas?

He was roughly nine pounds at birth, but now is closer to 8.5.

He does have a slowish heartbeat, very much diiferent from my other kid, Buddy's. His is dun-dun-dun-dun, really fast, while Icey's is more like dhum-dhum, if that makes any sense
















If you have any thoughts or suggestions, please share them! I really don't want to lose this little guy







Here's a pic at three hours old:









Chant is up next, please, please pray for girls!!! I have one reserved, another verbal reservation, and want a doe for myself as well.

I'll try to have pics up soon. I'm just so discouraged right now....what did I do wrong? I made sure she got minerals and Vits, checked her for worms, stayed up all. night. long. waiting for kids....and then this happened. Was it just meant to be, or was it my fault?  The question is driving me crazy.

Thank you all, and sorry for the short rant  I just needed to let some steam out.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And here's a pic of Buddy, he grew soooo fast!!! He'a around 20 pounds at a week old!!! :sun:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would definitely tube him. Two ounces every hour to hour and a half. He needs a good amount of colostrum, that will wake him up and get him going.
He's a pretty one, sorry about the others.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see the other half of the post. It's not your fault! Something as simple as getting a quick headbutt to the side can kill a kid it's it's in the wrong spot at the wrong time, or they just weren't quite right so it's mother nature's way of survival of the fittest, weeding out the ones that weren't right.
With triplets, they can sometimes pinch each other's cords off, suffocating the kid with the pinched cord. 

Did she get any BoSe shots? Or enough copper and iodine in her minerals?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks  She got plenty of all minerals and vits, I gave her Replamin Plus Gel once a week, she also had loose minerals and sweet feed with minerals in it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I would believe it was pinched cords, or they just weren't ment to be. She was fed perfectly, had everything she needed. It wasn't your fault or anything you did/didn't do, there was nothing else you could have done. 
How's he doing now? 
The picture of buddy isn't showing up, by the way


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My Xena could not nurse for more than a few seconds at a time because she couldn't hold up her head ... is that his problem? If so I ran out every 2 hours and supported her neck so she could nurse. She's getting stronger now. I'd give him selenium if it's a suckling issue. I also second tubing him ... getting nourishment will help.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry that happened. It was 100% not your fault. These things happen and there is no way to anticipate or prevent them. I'm sending you and your little guy positive thoughts.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all 

ThreeHavens, he is doing much, much better now! Icey is even jumping around just a *little* bit! 

Thanks again! It's so nice to have the support of y'all when I need help or just need to rant


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you explain the different alpine colouring terminology? Or point me to a good site with pictures? 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a good link:
http://www.cagba.org/Goat_Color_Explained_copy1.pdf

And for pics, go to the Alpine breeders association. They're really helpful


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I soooo need to get new pics for you guys! Icey is looking great, Buddy is a giant, and Chant if filling out super nice!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll have pics up by Wednesday ) Hopefully sooner!!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

thegoatgirl said:


> Here's a good link:
> http://www.cagba.org/Goat_Color_Explained_copy1.pdf
> 
> And for pics, go to the Alpine breeders association. They're really helpful


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You're welcome 

And here are the pics of Icey I promised!! Chant's are coming soon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They aren't showing up again :scratch:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

That's odd....They show up fine for me.....Try this link, and click on the smaller pics at the bottom:
http://cobcottagealpines.weebly.com/2014-kids.html

I haven't uploaded the other pics yet 
Buddy is sold, to someone in Montana!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cutie pie. I love his color!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I totally agree with that!  Thank you


----------

